# Indi is Vet-Bound,What do you think of her rash?



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

After trying a few home and over-the-counter remedies which didn't work. Indi's going to the vet to see what's behind this horrible rash. It's gotten pretty nasty, poor girl.


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

In February Nevaeh got that same looking rash. It started in a small spot and then just spread. When I took her to the vet they said it was an allergic reaction, so they put her on medication. Well a month goes by and she isn't itching as much but it isn't getting any better, so they put her on more meds, another month and my poor dog is almost bald, bloody, and what not and I just couldn't handle it, this was just last month, they did the 4th skin scrape and finally found a scabies mite. The vet showed it to me under the microscope and it was so nasty looking. Sooooo I was actually kinda relieved because I then knew I wouldn't be dealing with allergies for the rest of her life. They weighed her and gave her the right meds finally, Ivermectin, she had to have it once a week for 4 weeks and now after a month her hair is almost all the way back.

But Nevaeh's skin looked IDENTICAL to your Indica.  Just to be on the safe side you should have the vet do a skin scrape, it took my vet 4 times before she found the mite, grrrrr.... Poor Indica, whatever it is I hope they find out the first time and get it treated. Let us know something.

Oh and when Nevaeh looked like that it didn't really affect her head, it was alot under her arm pits, on her lower back and on her underside. She itched and itched and itched, so those are some signs of Scabes.


----------



## Maddog (Jun 11, 2008)

try changing food you give to her.

we had same problems when those rashes appeared to our german shepard, belgian malinois... never had em on Grim tho.

so we went to a vet and he suggested to change food.
try with Eukanuba or Royal Hills, it helped at out guys.

wish all the best to get her healed


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

Ohh my.
that looks really uncomfortable.
What do you think it is.
Keep us updated
poor thing.
Good luck,
Feel better Indi


----------

